# Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung Zebco Sports Europe: "Das erste Mal Norwegen"



## Anglerboard-Team (14. Juli 2006)

*Hier* gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr diskutieren und kommentieren>>>



> Pressemitteilung Zebco Sports Europe
> 
> "Das erste Mal Norwegen"
> 
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemitteilung Zebco Sports Europe: "Das erste Mal Norwegen"*

Hört sich gut an. 
Wer aus der Ecke ist und sich für Norwegen interessiert, dem kann ich nur raten da mal vorbeizuschauen. Die Jungs vom Quantum Meeresteam waren mehrmals beim Norwegentreffen in Berlin vor Ort und haben stets einen sehr kompetenten Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------

